# Apple Iphone 3G 16GB $170, HTC Touch Pro2 $280



## plemix2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

PLEMIX Electronics is a Telecommunication equipment company dedicated to the service of the public in dispensing and selling quality goods and services to the entire public at large. We operate much kind of services and other benefits depending on the rate at which we receive patronage from our buyers and thus this makes us one of the best in the Telecommunication distribution sector. We were established in the year 1996 as a corporate company in the Telecom distributorship industry, We have branches and drop shippers worldwide. We have achieved a lot of goals due to the high quality that we provide to the public.

E-mail: email: [email protected] or email: [email protected]

OUR GOALS,AIMS,AND OBJECTIVES IS ADEQUACY IN SHIPMENT,DELIVERY OF ORDERS AND HIGH QUALITY OF PRODUCTS ORDERED.WE SINCERELY HOPE YOU ENJOY SHOPPING WITH US,AND WE PRAY THAT GOD ENRICHES YOUR POCKETS HAS YOU MAKE YOUR OWN ORDERS FROM THE COMPANY.

NOTE : IF YOU BUY 5 UNIT OF OUR PRODUCTS,YO WILL GET A FREE APPLE iPHONE 16GB FOR FREE...

NOTE: Once shipment commerce, products will be delivered to your door
step within 24/48 hrs via either FedEx Or UPS Courier Services.

For more information regarding purchase, kindly contact the at Sale man-E-mail: [email protected] or email[email protected]
,WE look forward in placing your order with us and giving you the most competent services as we are using this medium to look for buyers of various electronics product we stock.

Samsung Phones Unlocked
Samsung i8510 INNOV8 $300
Samsung M8800 Pixon $250
Samsung i900 Omnia $300
Samsung D980 $250
Samsung Armani $250
Samsung F490 $200
Samsung Black Jack $200
........................................
Nokia 5800 XpressMusic $280
Nokia N96 16GB 250$
Nokia N85 $200
Nokia E90 $250
Nokia N95 8Gb $200
Nokia N81 8Gb $200
Nokia N95 $150
Nokia N97 3g 32 gb.$290
Nokia 8800 Gold Arte $360
Nokia 5730 XpressMusic $380
.......................................
Blackberry Curve 8900 $290
BlackBerry Storm 9530 $280
Blackberry Bold 9000 $250
BlackBerry Storm 9500 $250
BlackBerry Pearl Flip 8220 $200
BlackBerry 8800 $ 200
BlackBerry 8830 World Edition $200
BlackBerry 8820 $200
......................................
HTC Phones???

HTC Touch Pro2 $300
HTC Touch Diamond2..$280
HTC Touch HD $260
HTC G1 $300
HTC Touch 3G $300
HTC Touch Diamond $250
HTC Touch Pro $250
HTC Touch Viva $250
HTC S740 $200


.......................................
Apple iPhones 3G 8GB $200
Apple iPhones 3G 16GB $250
......................................
i-mate Ultimate 9502 $300
i-mate Ultimate 8502 $250
i-mate Ultimate 9502$200
i-mate JAMA 101$150
i-mate JAMA 201 $150
.......................................
Palm Treo Pro $300
Palm Centro $200
Palm Treo 500v$250
Palm Treo 750 $200
Palm Treo 680$680
.......................................
Apple Ipod 160GB $200
Apple Ipod 80Gb $150
Apple Ipod 60Gb $100
Apple Ipod 30Gb $140
Apple Ipod nano 4Gb $80
Archos 504 80Gb Media Player $230
.......................................
Xbox 360 premium console $200
Play Station 3 60GB console $200
Play station 3 80GB Console $250
Nitendon wii $150
.....................................
TomTom International BV TOMTOM GO 700 Portable Navigator ---$220
Tomtom Go 700 GPS Portable Car Navigator-----$300
TomTom Rider GPS Portable Navigator for Motorcycle----$200
TomTom GO 910 Car Navigator---$200
TomTom GO 920 Car Navigator.....250usd
TomTom GO 930 Car Navigator.........300usd
TomTom TomTom Rider Portable Navigator for 2 Wheel-----$200
TomTom GO 700 GPS Navigation, The Smartest Portable Car----$200
..........................................
Nikon D200 - $900
Nikon D200 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-200mm lens $600
Nikon D60 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-55mm and 55-200mm lenses $800
Nikon Coolpix 5700 - supported memory: CF, Microdrive $700
Nikon D80 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-135mm and 70-300mm lenses $800
Nikon D80 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-135mm lens $600
Nikon D300 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-200mm lens $800
Nikon D80 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-55mm lens - supported memory: MMC, SD $700
.................................................. .
Canon EOS 40D - $500
Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi - Canon EF-S 18-55mm lens - black $500
Canon EOS 40D - Canon EF 28-135mm IS lens $600
Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi - Canon EF-S 18-55mm lens - silver $400
Canon EOS 40D - Canon EF-S 17-85mm IS lens $600
Canon Digital Rebel XTi 10MP Digital Camera Kit $900
Canon Digital Cameras 1901B002 EOS 40D 10.1 Megapixel $900
.................................................. .
Pioneer CDJ-MK3 1000----------------$700
Pioneer DJ Effector - Red-----------$300
Pioneer Pro DJ Mixer----------------$350
Pioneer System Case (CA-CMX5).......$450.00
Pioneer CDJ-800MK2 Digital Vinyl Turntable=--$520
Pioneer Dual Rackmount CD Player--------$600
Pioneer Pro DJ Mixer (Black)-------------$700
Pioneer Rack mount pro DJ mixer---------$780
Pioneer Pro DJ Mixer (Silver)------------$710
Pioneer Pro DJ Mixer (Silver)............$800
Pioneer CDJ-1000MK3 Digital Vinyl Turntable--$900
Pioneer 96Khz / 24 bit digital mixer.-----$960
Pioneer Flat Speakers (ea.)-------------$980
Pioneer Professional DVD Turntable-------$1500
Pioneer Professional DVD Turntable-------$1800
Pioneer Pro DJ 96Khz 24bit Mixer---------$1,600
Pioneer Professional DVD Turntable------$1,720
Pioneer Professional DVD Turntable------$1000
Pioneer Djm-800 4 Channel Dj Mixer W/midi---$900
Pioneer DJM-400 Professional DJ Mixer------$300
.................................................. ......
Apple MacBook Pro 15" Laptop Computer "$600
Apple MacBook Pro Laptop Computer with Intel Core 2 Duo"$600
Apple MacBook Pro MA895LL/A 15" Laptop (2.2 GHz Intel Core2Duo"$600
Apple MacBook Pro 15" 2.2GHz Laptop Computer"$600
Apple MacBook - MA699LL/A $600
Apple MacBook Air Notebook Computer MacBook Air $400
Apple MacBook Air 13-inch 1.6Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo$400
Apple MacBook Air 13-inch 1.8Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo $500
.................................................. .....
Sony Vaio Vgn-Sz491n / X PC Notebook-$400
Sony VAIO VGN-UX280P PC Notebook-$380
Sony VAIO VGN-FE770G PC Notebook-$400
Sony VAIO VGN-SZ450N/C PC Notebook-$400
Sony VAIO VGN-FS780/W PC Notebook-$430
Sony VAIO VGN-SZ430N/B PC Notebook-$400
Sony VAIO VGN-AR190G PC Notebook-$380
.................................................. ....
Pioneer PDP 6010FD Plasm TV $1000
Pioneer PDP 5080HD Plasm TV $500
Pioneer PDP 5010FD Plasm TV $600
Pioneer PDP 5070HD Plasm TV $500
Pioneer PDP 4270HD Plasm TV $400
Pioneer PRO 1150HD Plasm TV $400
Pioneer PDP 5060HD Plasm TV $600
Pioneer PDP 4280HD Plasm TV $500
Pioneer PDP 4360HD Plasm TV $400
Pioneer PDP 50MXE20 Plasm TV $800
..................................................
Sony KLV32S200A-LCD TV $400
SONY - PLASMA DISPLAYS GXDL52H1 52IN FULL HD$1000
Sony KDL-32M4000 32-inch LCD TV $400
Sony 42" Plasma TV 852X480 Black (FWD42PV1/B) $600
.................................................. ..
Samsung 42 inch Plasma TV PS42A410C1 $500
Samsung PPM63M7FB 63in Plasma Display $1000
Samsung 42" ED Plasma TV w/ Tuner (PPM42M5H) $900
Samsung 400PX 40in Black LCD Monitor $900
Samsung 46in Flat Panel 460PXN Black LCD TV Monitor $500
SAMSUNG 50" PPM50M5H PLASMA DISPLAY $400
SAMSUNG 403T 40-inch Diagonal WXGA LCD Monitor $1000
Samsung 46in 460PXN Black LCD FLAT PANEL Monitor $500
Samsung 46in 460PN Flat Panel Black LCD Monitor $500
..................................................
Panasonic TH-37PHD8UK Plasma $350
Panasonic TH-42PWD8UK Plasma $600
Panasonic TH-42PHD8UK Plasma $500
Panasonic TH-42PD50U EDTV $ 450
Panasonic TH-42PX50U Plasma $650
Panasonic TH-50PX50U Plasma $700
panasonic TH-65PHD8UK Plasma $900
.................................................. ..
SONY FWD-42PV1 Plasma Display $500
Sony PFM-42X1 Plasma Display $550
Sony FWD-50PX2 Plasma Display $700
.................................................. .
Philips 42PF7320A/37 Plasma TV $600
Philips 42PF9630A/37 Plasma HDTV $700
Philips 50PF7320A/37 Plasma HDTV $720
Philips 50PF9630A/37 Plasma HDTV $550
Philips 50PF9830A/37 Plasma HDTV $800
.................................................. .
SAMSUNG HPP3761 Plasma TV $610
Samsung PPM42M5S Plasma Display $505
Samsung SPP4251 Plasma TV $700
Samsung PPM42M5H Plasma Display $550
Samsung HPR4252 Plasma $680
Samsung HPR4262 Plasma TV $450
Samsung HPR4272 Plasma $560
Samsung PPM50M5H Plasma Display $870
Samsung HPR5052 Plasma $670
Samsung HPR5072 Plasma $780
Samsung HPP5581 Plasma TV $780
Samsung PPM63H3Q Plasma Display $700
Samsung HPR6372 Plasma $820
...............................................
Return Policy:
1. Please notify us within 14 days (according to the posting date).
2. Please complete the RMA form for any return items.
3. Return items MUST have all ORIGINAL packaging and accessories.
4. Return postage and insurance charge is non-refundable for return items.
5. Returne/exhange shipment of quality, we will supply free after service
.................................................. .................
Shipping Company :FedEx,UPS & DHL
Delivery Time:2Days
Minimum Order:1-100Unit
Delivery to any location
We work in 24Hrs

E-mail: [email protected] or email: [email protected]


Talk to me on msn messenger which is : [email protected]


MAY GOD BLESS YOU AS YOU PLACE YOUR ORDER WITH US.


Announcer

Marketing Manager

Regards

Chris M.

Mobile Phone Saver Ltd.
25 Hill Road, Theydon Bois
Epping, Essex, CM64 7LX
United Kingdom.
Contact Number:+447024012744


----------



## carplayermp3 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Nissan Qashqai Car DVD Playerwith GPS Bluetooth TV*

car DVD player for Nissan is on great dicscount now,please click below link for more details.good luck!

:showpics:

TOYOTA Car DVD Player : wholesale car mp3 player ,car mp3 players,car dvd player, China Wholesale - Discount Car Electonics Wholesale from china
HONDA Car DVD Player : wholesale car mp3 player ,car mp3 players,car dvd player, China Wholesale - Discount Car Electonics Wholesale from china
MITSUBISH DVD Player : wholesale car mp3 player ,car mp3 players,car dvd player, China Wholesale - Discount Car Electonics Wholesale from china
NISSAN Car DVD Player : wholesale car mp3 player ,car mp3 players,car dvd player, China Wholesale - Discount Car Electonics Wholesale from china
SUZUKI Car DVD Player : wholesale car mp3 player ,car mp3 players,car dvd player, China Wholesale - Discount Car Electonics Wholesale from china


----------



## carplayermp3 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Nissan Qashqai Car DVD Playerwith GPS Bluetooth TV*

car DVD player for Nissan is on great dicscount now,please click below link for more details.good luck!

:showpics:

Nissan Qashqai Car DVD Playerwith GPS Bluetooth TV [CJTCCV6772] - $359.20 : wholesale car mp3 player ,car mp3 players,car dvd player, China Wholesale - Discount Car Electonics Wholesale from china
Nissan Teana Car DVD Playerwith GPS Bluetooth TV Digital Screen [CJTCCV6861] - $418.50 : wholesale car mp3 player ,car mp3 players,car dvd player, China Wholesale - Discount Car Electonics Wholesale from china
Nissan Trail TIIDA TIDA Car DVD Player with GPS Bluetooth TV [CJTCCV6783] - $358.60 : wholesale car mp3 player ,car mp3 players,car dvd player, China Wholesale - Discount Car Electonics Wholesale from china
Nissan Tiide Cheeda Sylphy Qashqai Livin with GPS 3D [CJCD260GBT] - $458.20 : wholesale car mp3 player ,car mp3 players,car dvd player, China Wholesale - Discount Car Electonics Wholesale from china

Nissan Tiide Bluebird Sylphy Qashqai Livin Car PC with GPS DVB-T [CSAKCYPC238N] - $522.60 : wholesale car mp3 player ,car mp3 players,car dvd player, China Wholesale - Discount Car Electonics Wholesale from china


----------

